# Hats off to the creator of this mask- this is grotesque!



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I am constantly amazed by the art projects people pull off... I'm impressed! Also a little disturbed.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60866172/skinned-horror-face-mask-brian


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That's a little disturbing......


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

It is much less disturbing when someone is not wearing it- Maybe I should've opted for one of those photos. He also made some very real looking severed fingers.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I don't think I could wear it. A little to disturbing for me.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Those look great, though they seem pretty small for an adult human. They list the "Brian" model at 5.5" x 5.5". I'd wear it, but most of the neighborhood kids seem to find me scary enough without a costume.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the masks are great, but I'd prefer to use them as props rather than wearing one. Even still, I don't know that going that realistic would sit well with others, with the exception of other horror buffs. I'll stick with my slightly lame stuffed dummies ;-)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, that is gory and I love it! Reminds me of Hannibal Lecter. I'd wear it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's genius! I love it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it's awesome. Perfect for a Texas Chainsaw / House of 1000 Corpses kinda feeling haunt. SCARY and gruesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's disturbing, but I guess that's the intent.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it , yup I'd wear that!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's very realistic, and the price is not bad either.


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel (Aug 5, 2012)

That mask is sooo gross! it's wonderfuL!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## linster (Aug 29, 2012)

That is brilliant. I wonder... did he mold a friend's face for it or just his own?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Nm


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

this is awsome


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just wish I knew how to do that the realistic effect has eluded me for many years, I can get close but not that close............PLEASE SCHOOL ME.........


----------

